# Cada vez menos hombres se casan con mujeres por el riesgo a perderlo todo



## Espartano27 (24 Ene 2022)

"Lo siento,* tu cliente debe negociar lo que pide su exmujer *porque sabes que, de lo contrario,el juicio lo tenemos ganado".Así explica *Yobana Carril*, de Celtius Abogados, lo que le sucede en los juzgados día tras día. Experta en materia de divorcios, define su bufete como un despacho especializado en hombres maltratados por la ley. Lleva más de 20 años defendiendo casos de divorciados que ponen los pelos de punta.

Carril asegura que "se está haciendo una* instrumentalización de la ley de violencia de género* para obtener beneficios económicos o bien la custodia total del hijo por parte de la mujer". La abogada relata sin pelos en la lengua cómo recibe emails y amenazas diarias de sus compañeros letrados. "Me dicen que no debo preocuparme por mi cliente mientras esté dispuesto a abrir la cartera". Pero, ¿qué ocurre si el hombre considera que esto no es justo y se niega a negociar lo que piden? La letrada asegura que es ahí donde puede comenzar la pesadilla...

*Las graves consecuencias de "no ceder"*
"Tengo casos estremecedores. Hombres que tienen que dormir en el coche porque no les queda nada". *Carril pone de manifiesto la desigualdad jurídica y los privilegios de la mujer en el divorcio *sólo por el mero hecho de ser mujer.

"Un chico tenía que pagar a su expareja 1.500 euros mensuales entre manutención y pensión alimenticia. Se quedó en el paro cobrando 800 euros, fue a modificar su situación económica al juzgado, pero debido a la lentitud de la justicia lo perdió todo. Tuvo que esperar un año y medio a que cambiara la retribución que debía darle a su exesposa". Esto sucede porque no existe carácter retroactivo. "Aunque se reclame que está en situación de desempleo, el hombre afectado debe seguir pagando y con recargo de un 30% si se retrasa o no puede abonar la cuantía. Después, cuando logra conseguir que el juzgado reconozca su nueva situación económica, no se le devuelve nada a mi cliente. Es una absoluta injusticia".

Pero la tragedia y el infierno por el que pasan los hombres tras un _mal divorcio_ puede ir a mayores. "Lo peor llega cuando hay rencillas emocionales, la *expareja denuncia abusos sexuales, violación o, en el mejor de los casos, maltrato psicológico*". Es entonces cuando el divorcio pasa del juzgado de lo civil al de violencia de género. "Ahí el hombre ya está perdido. Hasta que salga el juicio pueden pasar tres años. Esto se da más cuando la madre quiere la custodia total de los hijos. Hasta que haya una sentencia firme, el hombre no podría ver a sus hijos y otros van directos a prisión provisional", afirma contundente esta abogada.

*Vidas destrozadas y miedo a casarse*
"Tengo un caso reciente de un* chico absuelto de una violación*. Su novia lo denunció justo después de dejarla él. Por despecho dijo que la había violado. Él fue a prisión ocho meses y después ella reconoció que era mentira". Tampoco encontraron pruebas, pero "casi nunca investigan", critica Carril. "La reputación de mis clientes, aunque sean inocentes, está en entredicho,* sus vidas quedan rotas*". La letrada añade que "hace poco un padre se suicidó porque no pudo soportar que su exmujer no le dejara ver a sus hijos. No pudo cumplir con los requisitos económicos que le exigía la parte demandante", añade.

El hombre lo tiene muy negro como se enamore de la chica que no debe
Estas historias apenas son recogidas en los medios de comunicación, pero el ciudadano de a pie conoce de primera mano la realidad. "Los chicos jóvenes vienen a mi despacho pidiendo *asesoramiento antes de casarse*, pero no por la separación de bienes, sino por el tema de la custodia compartida o lo que les puede pasar si su pareja se enfada un día y los acusa de algo que no han hecho". Carril nos comenta que* "los hombres tienen miedo".*

Aunque la prensa no lo cuente, ellos están viendo lo que les sucede a un hermano, un primo, un amigo o a un compañero de trabajo". Le preguntamos a la abogada si tiene hijos. "Sí, uno de 21 años y estoy asustada por él, lo tiene muy negro como se enamore de la chica que no debe". La experimentada abogada sabe de lo que habla, y lanza un mensaje rotundo. "España tiene que aprender a divorciarse".

*Asociaciones que ayudan a los 'mal divorciados'*
No es la única que lucha por estas terribles experiencias de hombres divorciados. Existen asociaciones de padres divorciados en España que asesoran jurídica y psicológicamente a los varones que buscan ayuda tras una ruptura sentimental. Asepadi es una asociación madrileña que trata casos de padres divorciados.

Vienen a confirmar lo que la abogada describe. "No sólo tienen que lidiar con la separación de su pareja sentimental, también se les presenta un *cambio económico radical*. Deberán hacer frente a las pensiones alimenticias y a la manutención que dictaminen las sentencias y así llegamos hasta casos de padres que viven en su coche, no les ha quedado nada".

El objetivo de Asepadi para poner fin al desastre financiero al que se enfrenta el hombre es muy claro: *luchar por la custodia compartida*. Según *Diego Rodríguez*, el tesorero de la asociación, "el hecho de que le otorguen la custodia a la madre obliga al padre a abandonar el domicilio conyugal y a pasar una pensión alimenticia y, en muchos casos, una ayuda compensatoria para la madre".

Así llegamos hasta la rocambolesca historia de Jorge. Es un afectado más de las medidas preventivas que se toman hasta que sale el juicio y se determinan las condiciones del divorcio. Este trabajador madrileño acudió a Asepadi solicitando ayuda desesperadamente. "Ha conseguido, hasta que salga el juicio, la custodia compartida de facto. Tiene a su hija de un año y medio con él la mitad de la semana y aún así tiene que pasar a su exmujer la pensión alimenticia de la menor, estipulada en 250 euros mensuales". Aunque aquí no acaba la cosa. Tal y como denuncia Rodríguez, "Jorge cobra 1.250 euros netos al mes y su expareja 2.100 euros. ¿Por qué tiene que estar pagando esta pensión alimenticia?", pregunta el tesorero de Asepedi. "La concienciación de que el hijo es de los dos parece estar calando en la opinión pública, pero aún hay que hacer más", asevera Rodríguez.

Se ha ganado terreno, pero el 72% de las mujeres todavía logra la custodia los hijos sin esfuerzo ni lucha jurídica
Según el INE, en 2016 el 28,3% fueron sentencias de custodia compartida frente al 12,2% del 2012. "Se ha ganado terreno, pero todavía se le otorga al 72% de las mujeres la custodia los hijos sin esfuerzo ni lucha jurídica ante sus exmaridos".

*Jueces contra la desigualdad de los hombres*
Al igual que el despacho de Yobana Carril, el bufete de *Francisco Serrano* en Sevilla trabaja para reducir la indefensión a la que son sometidos sus clientes ante los tribunales. Parece ser que los casos fraudulentos han aumentado. "Cuando la mujer no consigue la cuantía económica que exige a su exmarido, los *bufetes de abogados recomiendan que lo denuncie por violencia de género".*

El magistrado, que trabaja ahora como abogado, aclara a Libre Mercadoque "lleva cientos de casos en mi despacho con hombres que han sido absueltos, inocentes que ya tienen su reputación estigmatizada aunque se haya demostrado que nunca hicieron nada. *Padres en la miseria, sin casa y sin poder ver a sus hijos".* Serrano opina, basándose en su experiencia, que "no sólo el hombre es el perjudicado, también la exmujer y los hijos. Afecta a la sociedad en general porque se crea un* incentivo perverso,* un juego maléfico que va en contra de las mujeres que realmente son maltratadas".

Al igual que Celtius, el despacho de Serrano ha vivido cómo algunos de sus clientes han terminado por quitarse la vida. "Sergio, un estudiante de Granada de 19 años, se suicidó tras la denuncia interpuesta por su novia, quien decía que la había agredido. La sentencia lo absolvió, pero la presión social que padeció en la Universidad fue insoportable para el chico, que sacaba matrícula de honor. Terminó suicidándose en el piso donde estudiaba su carrera".

"No es el único varón que termina en el cementerio", confirma Serrano. "Recientemente, llevé otro caso espeluznante. Tras 20 denuncias a su exmujer, mi cliente decidió quitarse la vida porque no podía ver a sus hijos. El hombre fue condenado por insultar a su mujer y pedirle ver a sus hijos por el telefonillo de su antiguo domicilio. Tenía una crisis nerviosa, pero no hizo nada más. El incumplimiento de las visitas no es delito penal y muchas madres lo saben", atestigua el juez.

Serrano es contundente con su mensaje. *"Hay un auténtico negocio* que se lucra y prospera económicamente con la ley de violencia de género. Despachos de abogados, asociaciones que se hacen llamar feministas y organizaciones que saben que cuantas más mujeres tengan en su haber, más subvenciones perciben". El abogado penalista critica, además, cómo los políticos están dividiendo a la sociedad, "Están creando una *guerra de sexos* absurda e inútil y, encima, con *dinero público,* con nuestros impuestos. Es lamentable".


----------



## LionelHutz (24 Ene 2022)

No se podía de zabeh.

#RegresoAlFuturo2003


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Ene 2022)

Con Irene Montero y su ministerio criminalizando al hombre a diario, simplemente por ser hombre y sacando leyes totalmente en contra de ellos, pues normal que a muchos hombres se les quite las ganas de tener una relación seria con una mujer. Es lo que buscaban y lo han conseguido....









Apoya la pregunta


¿Cuando se va a dejar de criminalizar al hombre por ser hombre? - Osoigo.com




www.osoigo.com






Soy hombre y a día de hoy tengo miedo de relacionarme con cualquier mujer. NO es una broma.
Tengo tanto miedo que como yo, otros tantos llegan al punto de cambiarse de acera al cruzarse por la calle con una mujer por si me tildan de acosador, violador, asesino o lo que sea y termino con mis huesos en la cárcel. Yo he sido victima de malos tratos por parte de dos de mis ex parejas ambas mujeres, he sido víctima de denuncia falsa por parte de otra. Y las autoridades se han reído de mi hasta el punto de darle la vuelta a mis declaraciones y hacerme pasar por malo hasta que se demostrase lo contrario. 
Porqué se nos quita la presunción de inocencia? Porque se nos demoniza? 
PORQUE POR SER HOMBRE SE ME DISCRIMINA?
Nunca he hecho daño a nadie.
¿Porqué tengo que vivir así por vuestras leyes de género?


----------



## LionelHutz (24 Ene 2022)

y todo el dinero que ganan en OnlyFans, no te olvides de la opresión que supone el dinero que ganan en OnlyFans.


----------



## Night (24 Ene 2022)

hay que ser listo y no emparejarse y tener larvas con la paqui charo de turno

manterse solo manda


----------



## zirick (24 Ene 2022)

Ni firmo ni hijos, ahí han ganado conmigo los hijoputas del NWO comunista.


----------



## ferrys (24 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que lo dice el artículo por que nadie se había dado cuenta.


----------



## burbuje (24 Ene 2022)

Un problema enorme, una injusticia tremenda y totalmente creado de manera artificial por el gobierno.

El hecho que haya hombres que aún se metan en una relación sentimental con una mujer mientras la ley es la que es, es la prueba de que aún se quedaron cortos y que el burro aún puede cargar más sacos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Ene 2022)

Pues todavía se siguen casando los muy subnormales, todo por tener ración tarifa plana de coño que luego ni es tal.
Yo ni siquiera conviviría, no le veo la ventaja a eso.


----------



## nelsoncito (24 Ene 2022)

¿Cuántos de esos hombrecitos masacrados y con la vida rota estarán todavía oliendo bragas en Tinder y votando a la PSOE/Podemos?

¿?


----------



## vermer (24 Ene 2022)

Unos consejos:

- Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
- Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
- Evitar países feminazis como España
- Conocer bien a su familia y que encaje en tus valores
- Evitar polifolladas y si puede ser evitar no vìrgenes
- Buscar tías currantas dentro y fuera de casa. Tías sin cara de oler mierda cuando limpian el cuarto de baño...tías que les guste cocinar, femeninas pero no zorrones....
- Si es una chica de convicciones morales-religiosas sólidas suele ser una buena pista. Si por el contrario le gusta el zorreo playero y está obsesionada por la estética física y la pasta, huid como de la peste.

Imposible en España prácticamente, pero era norma con nuestros abuelos-padres, salvo lo de la pasta. Es lo que hay. Yo hace 15 años pillé un chollo así, por lo cual estoy encantado de trabajar para ella y dedicarle mi vida. Ella lo mismo. Si yo lo hice, los jóvenes del foro también, aunque tendrán que moverse mucho y estar despiertos


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues todavía se siguen casando los muy subnormales, todo por tener ración tarifa plana de coño que luego ni es tal.
> Yo ni siquiera conviviría, no le veo la ventaja a eso.



Eso es algo que a partir de ciertas edades se hace obvio, pero hasta entonces no resulta (o no resultaba) tan evidente.

Hace años yo mismo veia como "gente rara" a parejas de cierta edad no casadas y que cada cual seguia viviendo en su propia casa... me parecian parejas "de mentira".
A dia de hoy me parecen las personas mas inteligentes y razonables del mundo.


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Cuántos de esos hombrecitos masacrados y con la vida rota estarán todavía oliendo bragas en Tinder y votando a la PSOE/Podemos?
> 
> ¿?



Preguntale a Paul McCartney...


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Es complicado esto, porque desde hace milenios y prácticamente en cualquier cultura, lo normal es que se junten un hombre y una mujer, tengan algún tipo de compromiso legal (o religioso) y formen una familia con hijos.

Y eso es lo que te llama cuando conoces a una mujer con la que 'conectas'. Pero ahora hay que analizar todo muy muy racionalmente.

A mi me ha pasado perder una relación maravillosa (perdón por la horterada) por no pasar por esos aros. Y te lo planteas muy seriamente porque es a lo que te llama la naturaleza. Pero la situación familiar y económica de la mujer me llevó a la conclusión de que si aquello se torcía yo iba a salir muy malparado y con la vida totalmente desbaratada. 

Y lamentablemente a día de hoy es muy probable que se acaben torciendo las cosas, por muy bonitas y perfectas que parezcan en el momento de tomar la decisión.

Pero la tristeza y la pena que tienes en ese momento es brutal, porque sabes que esa tenía que ser tu vida normal, y que esta mierda de sociedad o de sistema legal, te la ha quitado por pensar racionalmente.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (24 Ene 2022)

Esta claro que si se tiene la suerte de 
encontrar una mujer con la que casarse una 
buena cosa que debe hacerse es dejar puesta:

La separacion de bienes previa entre ambos para 
que en caso de divorcio no se te pueda quedar 
con la mitad de tus bienes. 
Otro asunto serian los hijos y la Ley VIOGEN.















¿Qué necesitas saber sobre la separación de bienes en España? - Legado Abogados


Como parejas, lo primero que debemos hacer al contraer matrimonio es determinar el régimen económico matrimonial. El conjunto de reglas que permite formalizar las relaciones patrimoniales, y en el cual se incluye la separación de bienes. Por lo tanto, en este artículo explicaremos los aspectos...




www.legadoabogados.com


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Cuántos de esos hombrecitos masacrados y con la vida rota estarán todavía oliendo bragas en Tinder y votando a la PSOE/Podemos?



O al PP, que con mayoría absolutísima no ha cambiado nada, ni a nivel autonómio ni nacional.

Por eso es algo básico que hay que preguntarse antes de tener pena por alguien, igual que cuando hay okupaciones, asaltos de menas, etc. ¿a quién vota esta persona, qué opinión tenía sobre esto antes (e incluso sigue teniendo)?

Yo tengo clarísimo que la culpa de todo lo malo que pasa en España ahora mismo es de los hombres españoles, echarle la culpa a las mujeres es como echarle la culpa a un niño por haberse manchado después de dejarle solo en una habitación llena de rotuladores.


----------



## lascanteras723 (24 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> O al PP, que con mayoría absolutísima no ha cambiado nada, ni a nivel autonómio ni nacional.
> 
> Por eso es algo básico que hay que preguntarse antes de tener pena por alguien, igual que cuando hay okupaciones, asaltos de menas, etc. ¿a quién vota esta persona, qué opinión tenía sobre esto antes (e incluso sigue teniendo)?
> 
> Yo tengo clarísimo que la culpa de todo lo malo que pasa en España ahora mismo es de los hombres españoles, echarle la culpa a las mujeres es como echarle la culpa a un niño por haberse manchado después de dejarle solo en una habitación llena de rotuladores.



Total porque no salen del instagram.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Esta claro que si se tiene la suerte de
> encontrar una mujer con la que casarse una
> buena cosa que debe hacerse es dejar puesta:
> 
> ...




Como la mujer esté en una posición económica o familiar peor que tú, es muy probable que acabes jodido en mayor o menor medida igualmente. Y eso considerando que no haya hijos por medio, que entonces ya estás jodido sí o sí. Y como recurra al comodín viogen incluso sin hijos se te va a poner la vida patasarriba (intenta convecer a las charos de tu trabajo y de rrhh que eres inocente y que la denuncia es falsa).

Por eso me descojono con los de casarse con una mujer tradicional extranjera y tal y tal. Como se tuerzan las cosas (que repito, es muy probable que se tuerzan hoy en día) vas a estar muchísimo mas jodido que con un botijillo paticorta española.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (24 Ene 2022)

Tema nunca visto ni discutido en Burbuja. 

Dicho esto, el que se case con una Española y más habiendo leído este foro, se merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> "Lo siento,* tu cliente debe negociar lo que pide su exmujer *porque sabes que, de lo contrario,el juicio lo tenemos ganado".Así explica *Yobana Carril*, de Celtius Abogados, lo que le sucede en los juzgados día tras día. Experta en materia de divorcios, define su bufete como un despacho especializado en hombres maltratados por la ley. Lleva más de 20 años defendiendo casos de divorciados que ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> Carril asegura que "se está haciendo una* instrumentalización de la ley de violencia de género* para obtener beneficios económicos o bien la custodia total del hijo por parte de la mujer". La abogada relata sin pelos en la lengua cómo recibe emails y amenazas diarias de sus compañeros letrados. "Me dicen que no debo preocuparme por mi cliente mientras esté dispuesto a abrir la cartera". Pero, ¿qué ocurre si el hombre considera que esto no es justo y se niega a negociar lo que piden? La letrada asegura que es ahí donde puede comenzar la pesadilla...
> 
> ...



Yo tengo tres mujeres: mi polla y mis dos pelotas. 

No necesito mas.


taluec


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Esto va saliendo, y hubo una concentración para exigir custodia compartida. Y sólo hubo políticos de... VOX. Conclusión, los varones ya saben las opciones que tienen.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Supongo que serás troll, el problema es que algunas feminaizs piensan eso.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

El gran problema es que algunas feminazis se lo creen.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (24 Ene 2022)

El poder corrompe. El poder absoluto corrompe absolutamente.
Legalmente ahora mismo, LaMujerLaMujer con su poder 100 y responsabilidad 0, es igual que un chimpancé jugando con una escopeta cargada. ¿Te casarías con un chimpancé que juega con una escopeta cargada, por mucho que te asesore un abogado?. No, ni siquiera entrarías en la misma habitación, guardarías una sana distancia social de un kilómetro. Estos chicos que "piden asesoramiento" para entrar en una habitación donde el chimpancé juega con la escopeta, recibirán el mismo tiro, pero bien informados.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esto va saliendo, y hubo una concentración para exigir custodia compartida. Y sólo hubo políticos de... VOX. Conclusión, los varones ya saben las opciones que tienen.




En Aragón hubo un tiempo que estaba la custodia compartida por defecto. Luego llegó un gobierno pesoemita y la quitó para volver a lo de siempre. 

Habrá un montón de votantes hombres pesoemitas que estén jodidos por el divorcio ¿deberíamos tener pena por ellos? Rotundamente no. En todo caso por los demás hombres que sufren también esas consecuencias sin ser responsables.

Y ojo, que supongo que en unas nuevas elecciones ganarían los mismos, así que repito ¿por qué tener pena por el que le pase y haya votado eso?


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> O al PP, que con mayoría absolutísima no ha cambiado nada, ni a nivel autonómio ni nacional.
> 
> Por eso es algo básico que hay que preguntarse antes de tener pena por alguien, igual que cuando hay okupaciones, asaltos de menas, etc. ¿a quién vota esta persona, qué opinión tenía sobre esto antes (e incluso sigue teniendo)?
> 
> Yo tengo clarísimo que la culpa de todo lo malo que pasa en España ahora mismo es de los hombres españoles, echarle la culpa a las mujeres es como echarle la culpa a un niño por haberse manchado después de dejarle solo en una habitación llena de rotuladores.



Cierto, VOX ahora dice que está contra eso, si recula pues a votar el partido que vaya contra ello, se extrema derecha, bolivariano o mediopensionista.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> En Aragón hubo un tiempo que estaba la custodia compartida por defecto. Luego llegó un gobierno pesoemita y la quitó para volver a lo de siempre.
> 
> Habrá un montón de votantes hombres pesoemitas que estén jodidos por el divorcio ¿deberíamos tener pena por ellos? Rotundamente no. En todo caso por los demás hombres que sufren también esas consecuencias sin ser responsables.
> 
> Y ojo, que supongo que en unas nuevas elecciones ganarían los mismos, así que repito ¿por qué tener pena por el que le pase y haya votado eso?



Correcto, muchos tienen lo que se merecen.


----------



## Chocochomocho (24 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser muy tonto, pero rematadamente tonto, para casarte hoy en día.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Dicho esto, el que se case con una Española y más habiendo leído este foro, se merece todo lo que le pase.



Si por extranjera te refieres a una inmigrante de país pobre, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Si la cosa se acaba y es española, quizá no acabes malparado del todo. Puede que sí, pero si la tía tiene su trabajo normal y entorno familiar y tal, puede que te libres de lo peor. Pero como acabe con una inmigrante pobre y sin familia aquí, vas a estar jodido pero bien.

Y no me digas con que una inmi de pensamiento tradicional nunca va a acabar mal porque tienen otra mentalidad y blablabla, que me descojono. Dales un tiempo por aquí y verás cómo cambian de mentalidad.

Ojo, no digo que pase siempre, igual que hay gente casada con españolas y llevan muchos años de feliz matrimonio. Pero como se acabe, si la tipa es inmi pobre vas a estar jodido sí o sí.


----------



## Domm (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> "Lo siento,* tu cliente debe negociar lo que pide su exmujer *porque sabes que, de lo contrario,el juicio lo tenemos ganado".Así explica *Yobana Carril*, de Celtius Abogados, lo que le sucede en los juzgados día tras día. Experta en materia de divorcios, define su bufete como un despacho especializado en hombres maltratados por la ley. Lleva más de 20 años defendiendo casos de divorciados que ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> Carril asegura que "se está haciendo una* instrumentalización de la ley de violencia de género* para obtener beneficios económicos o bien la custodia total del hijo por parte de la mujer". La abogada relata sin pelos en la lengua cómo recibe emails y amenazas diarias de sus compañeros letrados. "Me dicen que no debo preocuparme por mi cliente mientras esté dispuesto a abrir la cartera". Pero, ¿qué ocurre si el hombre considera que esto no es justo y se niega a negociar lo que piden? La letrada asegura que es ahí donde puede comenzar la pesadilla...
> 
> ...



Solo leí un par de párrafos pero son suficientes. La raíz del problema radica en la falta de orgullo y dignidad del hombre español heterosexual.

Hasta los gays y moros y demás escoria social arman protestas y realizan actos vandálicos sólo para obtener beneficios inmerecidos, no digamos ya algo tan simple como la justicia y la imparcialidad.

Si el hombre español heterosexual sigue permitiendo estás aberraciones jurídicas y no se levanta para cambiarlas, se merece toda la mierda que le caiga encima.


----------



## El_neutral (24 Ene 2022)

El problema no es al casarte sino al tener hijos con esa mujer. Si te casas, mientras tengas separación de bienes no hay problema, pero si tienes hijos, ahí la separación de bienes ya es papel mojado.


----------



## pampero21 (24 Ene 2022)

Lo que hay es mucho adolescente con 40 años tanto por parte de las mujeres como de hombres. 

Dividir los vienes e ya. 

A nada que hayas tenido relaciones sabes quién es fiable y quién no. 

Mantenerse sólo y pajero... Poco bien hace, además, la tendencia es cuando más sólo estés más rarezas coge uno. Y eso es así.


----------



## Carlos París (24 Ene 2022)

Un bofetón a tiempo soluciona muchos problemas pero hoy en día han conseguido que lo más natural del mundo sea aberrante y socialmente execrable.


----------



## pampero21 (24 Ene 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> El problema no es al casarte sino al tener hijos con esa mujer. Si te casas, mientras tengas separación de bienes no hay problema, pero si tienes hijos, ahí la separación de bienes ya es papel mojado.



Eso es lo que habría que legislar. Pero el resto de mensajes es un poco surrealista y acomplejados.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

Perdon 1500 euros pero me puede explicar alguien que juez autoriza esos pagos?.
Joder padres q no dan ni un duro a sus hijos contra otros que les sacan a otros los hígados.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (24 Ene 2022)

Nunca estar con una mujer sin trabajo, trabajo de medio pelo o con una situación económica más baja. En un juicio estas jodido.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Un problema enorme, una injusticia tremenda y totalmente creado de manera artificial por el gobierno.
> 
> El hecho que haya hombres que aún se metan en una relación sentimental con una mujer mientras la ley es la que es, es la prueba de que aún se quedaron cortos y que el burro aún puede cargar más sacos.



Yo creo que la culpa es en exclusiva del hombre, porque cuando se casa y tiene hijos ya sabe lo que hay, no hay sorpresas y tal.
Si los hombres son gilipollas, no es culpa de las mujeres.
Antes de suicidarme, la mato y me voy al talego a descansar del matrimonio.
Lo dicho, ellos son , sois, gilipollas y por eso os pasa lo que os pasa.


----------



## sebososabroso (24 Ene 2022)

Es lo normal.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Nunca estar con una mujer sin trabajo, trabajo de medio pelo o con una situación económica más baja. En un juicio estas jodido.




Tal cual. Solo con mujeres que en caso de finiquitar la relación puedan seguir con su vida normalmente y no haya lugar a ningún tipo de 'amparo' judicial.

Ellas son como máquinas para eso: _'¿A qué te dedicas?' _es su principal preocupación. El hombre que no tome sus decisiones en base a lo mismo, le deseo mucha suerte porque como eso acabe, no hay forma de que acabe bien para él.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (24 Ene 2022)

Los derechos de la mujer han sido una cagada.

Atadas en corto como mejor se va.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Ene 2022)

"A ver si os creéis que la natalidad se baja sola".
BILL GATES


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (24 Ene 2022)

Siempre teneis que relacionaros con mujeres de estatus social mas alto al vuestro.

Mas que nada porque en esta vida venimos a mejorar, no a quedarnos peor de lo que vinimos.


----------



## arsenchik (24 Ene 2022)

esos hombres que tienen miedo son poco hombres, los verdaderos hombres lo hacen todo como dios manda, y los lloricas echan la culpa a las feminacis


----------



## Carlos París (24 Ene 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> esos hombres que tienen miedo son poco hombres, los verdaderos hombres lo hacen todo como dios manda, y los lloricas echan la culpa a las feminacis



Otro manginazo con el manshaming. A mamarla, arrastrao.


----------



## arsenchik (24 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Otro manginazo con el manshaming. A mamarla, arrastrao.



me insultas por que no tienes nada que decir?


----------



## Roberto Malone (24 Ene 2022)

La culpa de esto la tiene toda la izmierda y el PP.

@xicomaIo , en esto habéis tenido bastante éxito.


----------



## El Chucho (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Acabas de describir a un norte africana


----------



## hyugaa (24 Ene 2022)

AQUI TENEIS EL RESULTADO DE VOTAR DURANTE AÑOS O PP O PSOE 

AHORA A DISFRUTAR Y A PAGAR !!!!


----------



## Espartano27 (24 Ene 2022)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Nunca estar con una mujer sin trabajo, trabajo de medio pelo o con una situación económica más baja. En un juicio estas jodido.



Casi ninguna mujer se empareja con un hombre de nivel socioeconómico inferior, cuantas médicos con celadores has visto?


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Ene 2022)

esto seria bueno desarrollarlo. A lo mejor con hijos de 14 o 16 ya no es tan facil que se decida la custodia sin preguntarselo a los menores.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Ene 2022)

Como un hombre hoy en día no vaya descartanto a toda la que pilla, y busque una con mayor poder adquisitivo que el, ya la tiene sentenciada. Esto se ha convertido en una partida a las cartas.

Conozco a varios que vaya vidorra le está metiendo la novia/mujer. Han ido de vividores por la vida, hasta que encontraron a la que no le importaba que fuesen así.

Descartar mujeres hoy en día es más fácil que hace 40 años, porque están más desesperadas. En Tinder ni esas porquerías, no, claro está. Ahí está todo lo que nadie quiere, y aparte de perder el tiempo, se corre el riesgo de algún trastorno psicológico.


----------



## Decipher (24 Ene 2022)

Estn creando una guerra de sexos dice. Llevamos 20 años en ella desde la rata miserable de Zapatero.


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

Joder si hay motivos..


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> esos hombres que tienen miedo son poco hombres, los verdaderos hombres lo hacen todo como dios manda, y los lloricas echan la culpa a las feminacis



Debes ser troll o planchabragas,si eres planchabragas espero que el karma te recompense


----------



## Yomimo (24 Ene 2022)

Conozco un caso, la mujer le puso los cuernos con un amigo de ambos, el tío se entera y entra en estado dé shock, le monta un pollo a la tía, no agresion fisica, y le abolla a ostias el coche al otro con amenazas incluidas, al final se ha tirado 6 meses en la cárcel, supongo qué porque tenia antecedentes de juventud cuando se metía sustancias, ahora está viviendo en la casa de su madre y la otra con el pavo en su casa como una marquesa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor es cuidar los hijos en comuna de la tribu, asi te ahorrarias eso. Cuanta gente facha no practica sexo por miedo a ser viogenizados y compran bragas usadas por internet para evocar lo que pudo haber sido!


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Al final va a haber un aumento de fe católica entre los jóvenes, al tiempo.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Casi ninguna mujer se empareja con un hombre de nivel socioeconómico inferior, cuantas médicos con celadores has visto?



Pues que sigan solas, parece según estadísiticas mujeres médicos y registradoras de la propiedad son del mayor porcentaje de solteras, mientras estén solteras pues no desgracian a ningún tipo. Para unos polvetes no las importa tanto, que es muchas veces lo importante valga la redundancia.


----------



## ironpipo (24 Ene 2022)

El que folla pagando...
Ya sabéis el resto.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (24 Ene 2022)

Un contrato Pre-nupcial y asunto arreglado, es lo que hacen los atletas millonarios.


----------



## coscorron (24 Ene 2022)

Jugartelo todo a cambio de no ganar nada ... Pues eso, buenas putas y no hace falta más.


----------



## Kamui (24 Ene 2022)

Es lo que buscan realmente con estas cosas.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Ene 2022)

Mis hijas ya son mayores de edad y no estoy casado, me viene de perlas, además sin nómina. Es un win win.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Y mientras tanto, Coco Rabatto ha conseguido ser padre, no pagar ni un duro y cumear chortinas de dos en dos. Estas cosas os pasan por no ser competitivos.


----------



## MrDanger (24 Ene 2022)

La realidad es que millones de hombres (por llamarles de alguna manera) siguen votando a partidos que legislan contra ellos, violando los derechos fundamentales de cualquier persona.

Además, buena parte de ellos tampoco es que sean muy selectivos y se juntan con la primera que les hace caso, que a lo mejor no tiene dónde caerse muerta.

Luego nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza.

Hay que explicarle la situación a los jóvenes, aunque no se suele escarmentar en cabeza ajena.

Si los tíos nos valorásemos más y no perdiéramos el culo por las tías, nos iría mucho mejor. Pero ellas saben que ahora tienen la sartén por el mango y no les faltan pagafantas.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Invoco @Papá Maravilla


----------



## nelsoncito (24 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuidar los hijos en comuna de la tribu, asi te ahorrarias eso. Cuanta gente facha no practica sexo por miedo a ser viogenizados y compran bragas usadas por internet para evocar lo que pudo haber sido!



Pero, ¿qué pías ahora, idiota? Si es bien conocido aquí que le compraste las bragas sudadas y meadas a una forera por 20€ para impregnarte de sus efluvios.

Si yo hablara...


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sinmiedoanada (24 Ene 2022)

Está claro que mediante la legislación y mediante la educación se ha castigado el concepto de familia. Se ha incentivado de manera exagerada el odio hacía el varón hetero, sobre todo el blanco. Parece que el hombre es una especie de maltratador en potencia que solo busca hacer el mal. 

Se ha instalado un individualismo atroz que solo favorece a las élites. Un individuo sin respaldo familiar o de grupo es un paria, va de lado a lado como pollo sin cabeza, de ahí la obsesión con los flujos migratorios, es decir, llenar naciones prósperas de pobres para hacer naciones pobres. 

La figura del autónomo se la quieren cargar desde hace tiempo con tasas, trabas burocráticas, que hagan una odisea llevar a cabo cualquier actividad que pueda ser rentable económicamente, mejor todos debajo de la zapatilla de alguien, como el Estado ya sea paguita o funcionario o trabajando por cuenta ajena en grandes corporaticiones.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Efectivamente. Tal como lo cuentas esa es la clave. Huye de tías progres y de tías de la derecha porqueyolovalgo. Buscate mujeres tradicionales, que tengan un ideal de vida similar al tuyo. Y a los tíos, no seáis pichabravas porque cualquier día la meteis en el coño equívocado y tú vida se va a ir a tomar por culo. Aun así, con una mujer tradicional, puedes pegar el patinazo, pero con las otras te vas a estrellar seguro. Conozco bastantes casos.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Ene 2022)

Los cabrones que han montado este tinglado han destrozado las relaciones de pareja y se han cargado la familia. Y van a más.


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Ene 2022)

¿No existe la igualdad? Separación de bienes es una buena opción.


----------



## невежда (24 Ene 2022)

Si sobre todo por los tacones. Supongo que está macrogilipollez la has dicho con cierta ironía.


----------



## ignominias (24 Ene 2022)

Esta mañana estaba en el Lidl haciendo cola cuando han avisado de que abrían otra caja. He ido rápido, con mi carro bastante lleno, cuando un pivón sonriente de unos veintitantos, y con el pan en la mano me ha pedido pasar antes. La he mirado de arriba abajo con desprecio, y le he dicho que ni loco. Luego he vaciado el carro lentamente, he preguntado a la cajera un par de cosas, y me he ido sonriendo. A las mujeres no les doy ni los buenos días. Ayudarlas, jamás, que ya tienen un ministerio que se ocupa de ellas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ene 2022)

Una injusticia brutal, si, pero los culpables son los hombres que se siguen casando y sobre todo teniendo hijos, no me dan ninguna pena.
En este foro dices que hay que negarse a tener hijos y enseguida saltan los cabestros insultandote y llamándote de todo.
Así que a esos manginas prohijos que se jodan, por idiotas y por hijos de puta.
Como ellos se han tirado al pozo nos insultan a los que nos negamos a pasar por el aro, joderos mamones, tenéis lo que os merecéis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues todavía se siguen casando los muy subnormales, todo por tener ración tarifa plana de coño que luego ni es tal.
> Yo ni siquiera conviviría, no le veo la ventaja a eso.



Hoy en día no la tiene, aparte que cuando ya las conoces te das cuenta de que son INSOPORTABLES, attention whores, superficiales, narcisistas,.... Hay que ser muy gilipollas para relacionarte con una mujer más allá del sexo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ene 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucho adolescente con 40 años tanto por parte de las mujeres como de hombres.
> 
> Dividir los vienes e ya.
> 
> ...



Claro es mucho mejor que te dejen en la indigencia total , tirado en la puta calle, que te roben todos los meses la mitad o más de tu sueldo, mientras la garrapata de la exmujer favorecida por una leyes feminazis , se pega la vida padre a tu costa, eso es mucho mejor a coger rareces y manías por estar solo, claro hombre donde va a parar.


----------



## Barruno (24 Ene 2022)

Y que votaron todos esos?
No le hagais caso pero creo que los fachas sabemos elegir a mujeres que no nos va andar problema.. y son los rojos o los tontos los que se van con brujas que les despluman en un convencimiento pleno de que todo el mundo es bueno.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Una cosa digo: yo antes que ir con miedo y que me quieran joder la vida saco la navaja y la lio parda, no me supone ningún problema hacer el trabajo sucio de Dios de enviarle las bastardas para que las juzgue ya que aquí la justicia no existe.

Por cierto señor juez he consumido ginebra, varias latas de cerveza y varios chupitos de whisky por lo que voy tan mal e intoxicado ahora mismo que ni siquiera distingo entre la realidad y los videojuegos.


----------



## B. Golani (24 Ene 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucho adolescente con 40 años tanto por parte de las mujeres como de hombres.
> 
> Dividir los vienes e ya.
> 
> ...



NO HAY COÑO MAS SANO K LA PALMA DE LA MANO


----------



## Volvitо (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Imposible en España prácticamente, pero era norma con nuestros abuelos-padres, salvo lo de la pasta. Es lo que hay. Yo hace 15 años pillé un chollo así, por lo cual *estoy encantado de trabajar para ella y dedicarle mi vida*. Ella lo mismo. Si yo lo hice, los jóvenes del foro también, aunque tendrán que moverse mucho y estar despiertos


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (24 Ene 2022)

Estar en una conversación de amigos y que derrepente uno y sin venir a cuento en la conversación, salte con que no puede tontear con ninguna en la oficina porque cualquier lío aunque no haya sucedido le puede suponer que le echen de casa y seguir pagando la hipoteca, debería ser un indicador de que hace ya tiempo que hemos cruzado una línea social de no retorno.


----------



## Ynos (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Y otro consejo más...tratarla como a ti te gustaría que te tratase.


----------



## TomásPlatz (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Yo segui esos consejos y la chica me vendio una imagen que no era. O al menos se transofrmo con los años. Era una chica religiosa, modosita, con pinta de no haber roto nunca un plato, con familia tradicional, ganas de tener hijos, nunca criticaba a nadie, nunca se enfadaba, buena estabilidad emocional. Pero empezo a juntarse con cierta gente, progres, bolleras, feministas, empezar a ver Netflix, y empezo a subirse al famoso carrusel del que tanto se habla.


----------



## VandeBel (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...




Tienes toda la razón del mundo, pero eso es imposible al 99'9 % por ciento. A no ser que sea un orco, y entonces es imposible al 95 %.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Os ha tocado la lotería y no lo sabéis


----------



## Fargo (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Aunque se reclame que está en situación de desempleo, el hombre afectado debe seguir pagando y con recargo de un 30% si se retrasa o no puede abonar la cuantía. Después, cuando logra conseguir que el juzgado reconozca su nueva situación económica, no se le devuelve nada a mi cliente. Es una absoluta injusticia".



Veis lo que pasa con el "a pelito"?
Ya no mola tanto, eh?
Follar sin condón es un deporte de altísimo riesgo con consecuencias fatales para el hombre, tenedlo en cuenta la próxima vez que lo hagáis a pelito con vuestra novia de turno o una zorra listilla que acabáis de conocer.
Luego no se puede volver atrás, *desde que os corréis dentro perdéis todos los derechos.*


----------



## Sputnik (24 Ene 2022)

La unica esperanza que tiene un hombre, hoy dia, de vivir razonablemente feliz con una hembra, es dar con un mirlo blanco, que los hay, pero cada vez menos. Al menos en Hispañistan, fuera, aun hay reductos, donde el varon no esta tan escracheado.
Esta mierda moral se contagia por osmosis, redes, en gimnasios, cafetitos, reuniones de mamis, la puerta del cole...todas van conociendo sus ventajas y eso da que pensar a cierto perfil de mujer amoral.
En fin, suerte a todos.


----------



## algemeine (24 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo bien claro una cosa llegado el caso.


----------



## dac1 (24 Ene 2022)

Mientras hayan putas problema solucionaooo


----------



## patroclus (24 Ene 2022)

Los hombres españoles tenemos lo que nos merecemos. 

Todo esto ha venido por el voto y el baboseo de los españoles. 

La única solución es votar a un partido que quiera derogar todas las leyes de género y abstenerse de babosear a las españolas, comportarse como hombres, no como piltrafillas a los que ellas manejan.

Si los conquistadores españoles levantaran la cabeza y vieran en que se ha convertido España.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (24 Ene 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba en el Lidl haciendo cola cuando han avisado de que abrían otra caja. He ido rápido, con mi carro bastante lleno, cuando un pivón sonriente de unos veintitantos, y con el pan en la mano me ha pedido pasar antes. La he mirado de arriba abajo con desprecio, y le he dicho que ni loco. Luego he vaciado el carro lentamente, he preguntado a la cajera un par de cosas, y me he ido sonriendo. A las mujeres no les doy ni los buenos días. Ayudarlas, jamás, que ya tienen un ministerio que se ocupa de ellas.




el otro día una se comió una puerta pensando que se la iba a sujetar para que pasará su majestad.
Lo lleva claro. Pienso igual que tú y actuó en consecuencia.
El problema son los hombres sujeta puertas y los bien queda.
Me dan puto asco.
Ya me lo dijo un moro hace tiempo, de rodillas solo ante Dios.


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo segui esos consejos y la chica me vendio una imagen que no era. O al menos se transofrmo con los años. Era una chica religiosa, modosita, con pinta de no haber roto nunca un plato, con familia tradicional, ganas de tener hijos, nunca criticaba a nadie, nunca se enfadaba, buena estabilidad emocional. Pero empezo a juntarse con cierta gente, progres, bolleras, feministas, empezar a ver Netflix, y empezo a subirse al famoso carrusel del que tanto se habla.



Efectivamente, entre los 20 y los 50 la mujer tiene tiempo de sobra para evolucionar mentalmente desde el tradicionalismo al feminismo radical, según interese en cada momento de su vida. Da igual que te la busques tradicional, se hará feminazi si le conviene 20 años después.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (24 Ene 2022)

cada vez pasan más ellas de nosotros que no es igual...al emnos si quitas d la ecuación a las de más de 30...

con menos de 25 no quieren saber NADA del blanquito promedio salvo q sea un Brad Pitt...todas a mamar rabos a canis etnianos moros latinos y camellos


----------



## NeoGoldstein (24 Ene 2022)

Es parte del gran esquema de las cosas, que lo único que busca es la ELIMINACIÓN TOTAL DE LA NATALIDAD DE OCCIDENTE.
Además del aborto y tal, la forma más directa es eliminar las parejas y las familias sembrando el miedo entre hombres y mujeres.


----------



## Kenpos (24 Ene 2022)

Ese era el plan desde el principio. Destruir las familias y la natalidad de la raza blanca.


----------



## nuvole (24 Ene 2022)

El fuego quema.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (24 Ene 2022)

Y cuando tu parienta gana x5 lo que tú ganas, también te arruina tras el divorcio?


----------



## Punitivum (24 Ene 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> el otro día una se comió una puerta pensando que se la iba a sujetar para que pasará su majestad.
> Lo lleva claro. Pienso igual que tú y actuó en consecuencia.
> El problema son los hombres sujeta puertas y los bien queda.
> Me dan puto asco.
> Ya me lo dijo un moro hace tiempo, de rodillas solo ante Dios.









Nutritivo y reconfortante. Me habéis alegrado el día. 
Habría que iniciar un hilo de desaires a bigitudas para desintoxicarse de tanto mal rollo.


----------



## Killuminatis (24 Ene 2022)

El riesgo a perderlo todo dice...
No nos casamos porque no tenemos nada pedazo de flipado. 
Antes podía salirte bien o podía salirte mal pero al menos podías hacer un plan de futuro. Y los que quedaban solteros de últimas (con 30-35 años) se juntaban entre ellos aunque fuera por "conveniencia"...ya sea para formar una familia o simplemente no estar solos.
Que de eso también hay mucho...ellas sólo quieren al alfa de turno, nosotros sólo queremos follarnos a modelos. Y unos por otros la casa sin barrer.
Además, hoy un tío de 30 años feúcho con un buen sueldo, sabe de sobra que si se junta con una tía medio buena no va a ser precisamente por amor, algo que antes también se sabía, pero como quedarse sólo era una vergüenza se aceptaba por ambas partes...
Ahora hay muchos tipos de matrimonio inaceptables que antes eran bastante comunes.


----------



## pacomer (24 Ene 2022)

Hoy en día una buena es una sucker premium de dinero y prebendas abusiva. Encima estará tinderizada y a la mínima que encuentre otro maromo viogeniza al beta adinerado y se va con el gymhormonado descojonándose del pringuetas y dándole la gracias a la Irena Montera por sus leyes hembristas..... va a juntarse con una fulana de estas su puta madre. DE escorts y a tomar por culo las putas tinderizadas.


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Ene 2022)

No hay un hombre igual a después de una viogen, os lo digo por propia experiencia.

Es otro hombre, otra persona completamente diferente.

No es que se les tenga miedo a las mujeres, es que directamente pasan a ser invisibles, al menos es lo que me pasa a mí.

Es que no es solo ya la viogen, es el hartazgo de la suma de rechazos de toda tu vida con eso de colofón...

Ba.. si es que ni merece la pena.

Y si, va a tener consecuencias muy graves para ellas, algo peor o más malo surgirá en su contra. Estoy convencido.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Pero, ¿qué pías ahora, idiota? Si es bien conocido aquí que le compraste las bragas sudadas y meadas a una forera por 20€ para impregnarte de sus efluvios.
> 
> Si yo hablara...



aber donde esta la factura que acredite eso? Yo solo compro bragas usadas japonesas y con factura.


----------



## Radd19 (24 Ene 2022)

Algunas reflexiones respecto al artículo:
- Un mal acuerdo casi siempre es mejor que un juicio. Es preferible ceder antes que llegar a un enfrentamiento en el que llevas las de perder.
- Incluso en el mejor de los casos, que sea de mutuo acuerdo, si hay hijos de por medio, el hombre siempre parte en desventaja en la negociación con las leyes actuales.
- Con los años y la experiencia el tema de tener hijos y/o convivir cada vez te interesa menos y prefieres relaciones en que cada uno esté en su casa.
- Los condicionantes legales y políticos están consiguiendo un cambio en la sociedad, en la que cada vez la natalidad es más baja y los hogares unifamiliares más habituales. ¿Se busca la inmigración masiva de mano de obra barata?


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

hay que hacer un warrent bufet. donarlo todo a una fundación creada por ti e irte a vivir a una residencia.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Con Irene Montero y su ministerio criminalizando al hombre a diario, simplemente por ser hombre y sacando leyes totalmente en contra de ellos, pues normal que a muchos hombres se les quite las ganas de tener una relación seria con una mujer. Es lo que buscaban y lo han conseguido....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te zurraban tus parejas?? Y tu te consideras un hombre?


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Gracias por definir a un unicornio, SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Te zurraban tus parejas?? Y tu te consideras un hombre?



Te parece gracioso que sus parejas le pegasen?


----------



## Radd19 (24 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



Tu mismo dices que es casi imposible, a no ser que inventes la máquina del tiempo y viajes 50 años hacia el pasado.
Hay que vivir con lo que toca en cada momento, siendo consciente de ello.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te parece gracioso que sus parejas le pegasen?



Me parece de muy poco hombre que una mujer que esta en un peso entre 40-55 kilos pueda zurrar a un tio de 80-90 kilos, cuando un hombre con esas dimensiones de un tortazo la manda a cuenca


----------



## jesus88 (24 Ene 2022)

lo raro es que todavia haya pringados que lo sigan haciendo.


----------



## Suave (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Me parece de muy poco hombre que una mujer que esta en un peso entre 40-55 kilos pueda zurrar a un tio de 80-90 kilos, cuando un hombre con esas dimensiones de un tortazo la manda a cuenca



¿Sabes lo que le pasa a un hombre por pegar a una mujer en este país?

¿Eres subnormal?


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Ene 2022)

Suave dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que le pasa a un hombre por pegar a una mujer en este país?
> 
> ¿Eres subnormal?



Lo dicho muy poco hombre, un maricon como tu


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Matrimónio y Cláusulas Suelo.


Matrimónio y Cláusulas Suelo. Hace poco, hize un humilde "experimento" en Burbuja.info; abrí dos hilos paralelos sobre un tema, las Cláusulas Suelo, uno a favor y otro en contra, en el que había dos artículos de dos personas formadas y versadas que argumentaban su posición. Cláusulas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Suave (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Lo dicho muy poco hombre, un maricon como tu



Ok Charo

¿Cuántos hijos tienes ya?


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba en el Lidl haciendo cola cuando han avisado de que abrían otra caja. He ido rápido, con mi carro bastante lleno, cuando un pivón sonriente de unos veintitantos, y con el pan en la mano me ha pedido pasar antes. La he mirado de arriba abajo con desprecio, y le he dicho que ni loco. Luego he vaciado el carro lentamente, he preguntado a la cajera un par de cosas, y me he ido sonriendo. A las mujeres no les doy ni los buenos días. Ayudarlas, jamás, que ya tienen un ministerio que se ocupa de ellas.



El otro día una vieja me pidió dinero para, según ella, comprar algo para comer, en el parking del super, le dije que se lo pidiera a Irene Montero, que para algo me quita el Estado como mínimo la mitad de lo que gano.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Lo dicho muy poco hombre, un maricon como tu



Que machista y homófoba eres, no?

Lo siento nena, el manshaming ya no funciona.


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El otro día una vieja me pidió dinero para, según ella, comprar algo para comer, en el parking del super, le dije que se lo pidiera a Irene Montero, que para algo me quita el Estado como mínimo la mitad de lo que gano.



Vamos que eres igual que la escoria que criticas, putero que sino no follas sino es pagando


----------



## Monica1988 (24 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que machista y homófoba eres, no?
> 
> Lo siento nena, el manshaming ya no funciona.



Putero vete al puticlub a que por 100 euros una rumana con cara de asco extremo por follarse a un viejo feo te chupe tu micropene


----------



## sinfonier (24 Ene 2022)

Yobana fue mi abogada en mi divorcio. Le estoy muy agradecido. Y tiene toda la razón.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Si uno va a una consultoría para montar una empresa con un socio y le dicen que:

- Cuando monta una empresa, el socio puede denunciarle cuando quiera, sin pruebas. Que simplemente con la denuncia será apartado de la empresa hasta que llegue el juicio.

- Que ante una orden de alejamiento de la empresa, estará obligado a mantenerla aunque no pueda ir a trabajar. Que esa manutención no le exime del pago de nada. Y que no percibirá ingreso alguno que produzca en su ausencia.

- Que es muy probable, que con sólo la denuncia de su socio, acabe detenido en comisaria, y que duerma un par de noches allí.

- Que es probable que acabe saliendo en los medios de comunicación, bajo la acusación de maltrato, acoso, o algo peor.

- Que todo su entorno social, familiar le puede señalar al verle en los periódicos

- Que además, el socio, con sólo denunciar percibe cuantiosas paguitas y la asistencia de un gigantesco aparato legal para defenderle, en cambio él tendrá que costearse de su bolsillo cualquier defensa legal

- Que además tiene todas las papeletas para enfrentarse a un procedimiento largo, pesado y muy costoso. Que incluso aunque le declaren inocente, con total seguridad no podrá volver a operar en la empresa, ni tendrá derecho a indemnización alguna. Pero tendrá que seguir asumiendo todas sus obligaciones, legales, económicas, etc.

- Que además el socio puede dividir la empresa cuando quiera, sin su permiso y además es muy probable que tenga que seguir manteniendo a la otra parte subdividida durante los próximos 18 años, y por supuesto no se le garantiza que pueda disfrutar del uso de la parte subdividida que le corresponda.

- Que esto ocurre en el 70% de las nuevas empresas que se montan

La pregunta es, quien se montará una empresa con un socio en estas circunstancias?

No sé vosotros, pero yo me lo pensaría mucho, pero mucho.

Lo que no admitimos en la empresa, que es sólo un lugar donde hacer dinero, porqué si lo admitimos en el matrimonio y la familia?

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20821194&postcount=19


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Putero vete al puticlub a que por 100 euros una rumana con cara de asco extremo por follarse a un viejo feo te chupe tu micropene



No, el manshaming no funciona.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Me parece de muy poco hombre que una mujer que esta en un peso entre 40-55 kilos pueda zurrar a un tio de 80-90 kilos, cuando un hombre con esas dimensiones de un tortazo la manda a cuenca



Pues a mí el me parece una víctima y ellas unas hijas de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Vamos que eres igual que la escoria que criticas, putero que sino no follas sino es pagando



Para follar siempre pagas, aquí no estas entre jovencitos ingenuos que creen en cuentos hadas, ale, sigue con tu manshaming patético, que nos diviertes con tus intentos frustrados.


----------



## germano89 (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Putero vete al puticlub a que por 100 euros una rumana con cara de asco extremo por follarse a un viejo feo te chupe tu micropene



Has visto como cambia la vida? La verdad es que va a ser divertido observar algunos cambios los próximos años. Algo bueno tendría que tener tanta mierda.


----------



## Culozilla (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> "Lo siento,* tu cliente debe negociar lo que pide su exmujer *porque sabes que, de lo contrario,el juicio lo tenemos ganado".Así explica *Yobana Carril*, de Celtius Abogados, lo que le sucede en los juzgados día tras día. Experta en materia de divorcios, define su bufete como un despacho especializado en hombres maltratados por la ley. Lleva más de 20 años defendiendo casos de divorciados que ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> Carril asegura que "se está haciendo una* instrumentalización de la ley de violencia de género* para obtener beneficios económicos o bien la custodia total del hijo por parte de la mujer". La abogada relata sin pelos en la lengua cómo recibe emails y amenazas diarias de sus compañeros letrados. "Me dicen que no debo preocuparme por mi cliente mientras esté dispuesto a abrir la cartera". Pero, ¿qué ocurre si el hombre considera que esto no es justo y se niega a negociar lo que piden? La letrada asegura que es ahí donde puede comenzar la pesadilla...
> 
> ...




Pero, a ver…

¿Con qué tipo de mujeres se ha juntado esos tíos?!! Da que pensar que eran Joaquines mega-ultra-betas que se fueron con la primera Charo venenosa que les hizo caso para tener críos.

Conozco muchas mujeres (la inmensa mayoría) que, en caso de divorcio, no querrían destruir al padre de sus hijos. 

Que el simple testimonio de una mujer sirva para condenarte, es monstruoso. Pero que esas cosas solo pueden pasar cuando la rotura es por algo gordo que le provoca a ella un odio irracional, también.

No conozco muchos casos de divorcio, la verdad, pero los pocos de los que tengo constancia, ella no le ha arruinado la vida a él.

Solo sé de un caso, el de mis tíos, donde ella fue a por todas. 

Pero hablo de un matrimonio formado por dos personas semi aburguesadas. Ella de familia de bien y él, ingeniero que trabajaba en una multinacional de Televisores. Por trabajo viajaba muchísimo a países asiáticos como Japón, Korea o China y, como quien dice, tenía una novia en cada puerto. 

Mi tía le perdonó los cuernakos que sospechaba (y que seguramente eran ciertos) durante años. Tuvo que comerse el orgullo porque sabía que mi tío se entendía con su secretaria. Pero ella callaba porque en las familias de bien estas cosas se sufren de puertas adentro. 

Tuvo que pasarles una desgracia, que su hija pequeña se muriera con 22 años por un cancer fulminante, para que el matrimonio saltara en pedazos. Entonces ella lo echó de casa y le denunció por malos tratos y a saber de qué más cosas. Pero, repito, se estaba vengando de toda la mierda que estuvo tragando durante años.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Me parece de muy poco hombre que una mujer que esta en un peso entre 40-55 kilos pueda zurrar a un tio de 80-90 kilos, cuando un hombre con esas dimensiones de un tortazo la manda a cuenca



El miedo a ser señalado como un maltratador es mucho mayor que el instinto de defenderse. La progaganda ha hecho muy bien su trabajo.

De todas formas, cuando el castigo por pegar a una mujer con el mismo daño es mucho mayor que el de pegar a un hombre (si es que llega a tomarse en cuenta) , la aplastante maquinaria del estado en contra del hombre paraliza al más grandote.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 Ene 2022)

Mientras la moronegrada a su mundo, pariendo como conejos 
La agenda a toda maquina


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Yobana fue mi abogada en mi divorcio. Le estoy muy agradecido. Y tiene toda la razón.



Una gran profesional, así de simple.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Mientras la moronegrada a su mundo, pariendo como conejos
> La agenda a toda maquina



Es lo que han querido la mayoría de mujeres de nuestro país y sus manginas aliades; enjoy democracy.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ene 2022)

Lo de la violación es brutal...


----------



## España Forever (24 Ene 2022)

La legislación vigente lo que busca es destruir la familia tradicional. Los que realmente mandan buscan una sociedad individualista al máximo para poder someter así al individuo sin oposición alguna.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El miedo a ser señalado como un maltratador es mucho mayor que el instinto de defenderse. La progaganda ha hecho muy bien su trabajo.
> 
> De todas formas, cuando el castigo por pegar a una mujer con el mismo daño es mucho mayor que el de pegar a un hombre (si es que llega a tomarse en cuenta) , la aplastante maquinaria del estado en contra del hombre paraliza al más grandote.



Miedo?? Que le meten 4 años mínimo y si le ha pegado y la tía se inventa violación? Ahh? Pegar a una mujer en la vida.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

Hombre, Francisco Serrano, que ha sido de sus juicios??


----------



## Raizor (24 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Vamos que eres igual que la escoria que criticas, putero que sino no follas sino es pagando



A fregar!


----------



## pacomer (24 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No hay un hombre igual a después de una viogen, os lo digo por propia experiencia.
> 
> Es otro hombre, otra persona completamente diferente.
> 
> ...



las mujeres de hoy
en día son caricaturas, imitaciones exhibicionistas
baratas de putas y aspirantillas a modelos porno-cutres ( asi del estilo de la zorrupia de Pagascal).
La decisión y el ROI
están clarosm. para que juntarse con una aprendiz sociópata de putilla si por mucho menos se puede tener a las mejores escorts que van de frente y son moralmente más decentes que estas putitas tinderizadas y tiktoksonadas...que encima van por ahi jactándose de viogenizar y joder a los hombres.. les den por el finstrorrr


----------



## Eremita (24 Ene 2022)

Cuantos pseudo hombres votan progre con la sabiduría y el empaque que solo la más profunda subnormalidad permite?


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Mientras la moronegrada a su mundo, pariendo como conejos
> La agenda a toda maquina



Ponte a la tarea, joder, trae subdiditos al mundo


----------



## ashe (24 Ene 2022)

Y por lo que se ha escrito en las 11 páginas es por lo que apoyo los vientres de alquiler, para poder tener hijos sin aguantar a la arpia de turno, que es curioso como luego van ladrando "mi cuerpo, yo decido" para defender el aborto y demás pero no para quien quiere usar su vientre como gestante...


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (24 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Conozco muchas mujeres (la inmensa mayoría) que, en caso de divorcio, no querrían destruir al padre de sus hijos.




Me alegra ver todavía tanta inocencia en una persona.

A cualquiera de esas dales un divorcio a cara de perro cuando la relación ha acabado mal, y verás lo que querrán o no querrán.


----------



## sikBCN (25 Ene 2022)

Estas leyes son pura eugenesia, lo que buscan es que los pobres no nos reproduzcamos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

Es lo que quiere el NWO. Por eso dan todas las ventajas a las tias.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Con Irene Montero y su ministerio criminalizando al hombre a diario, simplemente por ser hombre y sacando leyes totalmente en contra de ellos, pues normal que a muchos hombres se les quite las ganas de tener una relación seria con una mujer. Es lo que buscaban y lo han conseguido....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las mujeres se aprovechan de esta mierda, pero los verdaderos culpables son los jueces, políticos, etc que han parido estas leyes tan injustas. Obvio que les interesa que no haya una igualdad real, aunque de boquilla afirmen luchar por ello.


----------



## trellat (25 Ene 2022)

11M
A partir de ahi divorcio express, livg ...


----------



## Morkulv (25 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Las mujeres se aprovechan de esta mierda, pero los verdaderos culpables son los jueces, políticos, etc que han parido estas leyes tan injustas. Obvio que les interesa que no haya una igualdad real, aunque de boquilla afirmen luchar por ello.



son complices del sistema, nada nuevo en esos perros hijos de puta. Todo lo dicen de boquilla para quedar bien y son exclavos de gates, soros y todos estos, del NWO.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (25 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Pero, a ver…
> 
> ¿Con qué tipo de mujeres se ha juntado esos tíos?!! Da que pensar que eran Joaquines mega-ultra-betas que se fueron con la primera Charo venenosa que les hizo caso para tener críos.
> 
> ...



Las leyes no son para vengarse, sino para hacer justicia.
Poner los cuernos no son malos tratos (violencia doméstica).


----------



## Goyim desobediente (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> "Lo siento,* tu cliente debe negociar lo que pide su exmujer *porque sabes que, de lo contrario,el juicio lo tenemos ganado".Así explica *Yobana Carril*, de Celtius Abogados, lo que le sucede en los juzgados día tras día. Experta en materia de divorcios, define su bufete como un despacho especializado en hombres maltratados por la ley. Lleva más de 20 años defendiendo casos de divorciados que ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> Carril asegura que "se está haciendo una* instrumentalización de la ley de violencia de género* para obtener beneficios económicos o bien la custodia total del hijo por parte de la mujer". La abogada relata sin pelos en la lengua cómo recibe emails y amenazas diarias de sus compañeros letrados. "Me dicen que no debo preocuparme por mi cliente mientras esté dispuesto a abrir la cartera". Pero, ¿qué ocurre si el hombre considera que esto no es justo y se niega a negociar lo que piden? La letrada asegura que es ahí donde puede comenzar la pesadilla...
> 
> ...



Fuego. Fuegoooooo. Yo solo digo que fuego. Nada más.


----------



## chortinator (25 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Cuántos de esos hombrecitos masacrados y con la vida rota estarán todavía oliendo bragas en Tinder y votando a la PSOE/Podemos?
> 
> ¿?





Muchos, se merecen lo que les pasa y mas


----------



## Chortina de Humo (25 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ponte a la tarea, joder, trae subdiditos al mundo



Yoooo? Solo quiero ver el mundo arder


----------



## Doctor Nunca (25 Ene 2022)

Es un mito. Mucho miedo de boquilla, pero a la primera que salte, su tú me dices ven lo dejo todo. 

Sí conoceremos cómo funciona la testosterona.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Ene 2022)

La clave está en trabajar a tope entre semana y el viernes o el sábado llamar a una escort.

Ahorras una pasta.


----------



## crash2012 (25 Ene 2022)

Solo quedan las putas y manuela...




Dentro de poco..solo manuela.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yoooo? Solo quiero ver el mundo arder



Joder, yo no. Yo quiero flores, bombones y arco iris. Pero para mí


----------



## Lobo macho (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Oso Amoroso (25 Ene 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> La clave está en trabajar a tope entre semana y el viernes o el sábado llamar a una escort.
> 
> Ahorras una pasta.



Follaras mas y mejor y te dejas de preocupaciones futuras como cual seria el mejor bajo de puente en el que vivir.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (25 Ene 2022)

Es normal, cuando esta sociedad ya no entiende el significado del Matrimonio ( que es el eclesiástico y no otro) y lo que busca es una buena fiesta , regalitos y una sesión fotográfica. 
Los que tienen miedo a casarse quizás no están destinados a ello.


----------



## Patronio (25 Ene 2022)

A la mujer sólo la conoces de verdad después de la ruptura.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Ene 2022)

Como me ha dicho @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , yo he llegado 15 años tarde. Ya no quedan mujeres como las de su generación. Un marido y 6 hijos, esa señora se lo ha montado de puta madre, nada de perder el tiempo zorreando y saltando de polla en polla en su juventud.


----------



## Jackblack (25 Ene 2022)

Ma cago en tus muertos escoria humana.


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Ene 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Es normal, cuando esta sociedad ya no entiende el significado del Matrimonio ( que es el eclesiástico y no otro) y lo que busca es una buena fiesta , regalitos y una sesión fotográfica.
> Los que tienen miedo a casarse quizás no están destinados a ello.



efectivamente por eso antiguamente tenias dos vocaciones: la vida consagrada y la vida matrimonial. Y muchos optaban por la primera.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (25 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No hay un hombre igual a después de una viogen, os lo digo por propia experiencia.
> 
> Es otro hombre, otra persona completamente diferente.
> 
> ...



Yo salí de eso, y después de 4 años sin salir conozco una, y después de 6 años de relación liana y al Carrer, hijas d


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (25 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo segui esos consejos y la chica me vendio una imagen que no era. O al menos se transofrmo con los años. Era una chica religiosa, modosita, con pinta de no haber roto nunca un plato, con familia tradicional, ganas de tener hijos, nunca criticaba a nadie, nunca se enfadaba, buena estabilidad emocional. Pero empezo a juntarse con cierta gente, progres, bolleras, feministas, empezar a ver Netflix, y empezo a subirse al famoso carrusel del que tanto se habla.



Amigo al principio actúan, luego se ve quienes son, necesitas años para abrir los ojos.


----------



## Jackblack (25 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Con Irene Montero y su ministerio criminalizando al hombre a diario, simplemente por ser hombre y sacando leyes totalmente en contra de ellos, pues normal que a muchos hombres se les quite las ganas de tener una relación seria con una mujer. Es lo que buscaban y lo han conseguido....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hace años tb recibí amenazas de denuncia sin comérmelo ni bebermelo, solo por querer dejar la relación.
Que xq se nos discrimina??
Pues fácil, la mujer se ha convertido en la herramienta más eficaz del estado para dl sometimiento del hombre, punta de lanza contra el poder corrupto estatal. Por otro lado es otro frente de guerra contra la descendencia del ciudadano medio.
Las intenciones son claras.
Opresión y no reproduccion a toda costa.


----------



## Funciovago (25 Ene 2022)

Lo de juntarse con una mujer que gane más que tu no funciona... hay muchos casos como el de Miki Nadal, su ex es una de las mujeres más ricas de España, nieta de banqueros, y aún asi el le tiene que pasar una pensión. 

Conozco unos cuantos casos de mujeres con propiedades que reciben una pensión de un exmarido en paro y en casa de sus padres.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues todavía se siguen casando los muy subnormales, todo por tener ración tarifa plana de coño que luego ni es tal.
> Yo ni siquiera conviviría, no le veo la ventaja a eso.



El principal motivo de la disminuciñon de matrimoños y nacimientos es que cada vez más *MUJERES *no están interesadas en ello. La mayor parte de betas pocofollistas, seguirán aceptando casarse y tener hijos por más que aumente el riesgo de joderse la vida, todo por la esperanza de follar con cierta regularidad. Tienen una casi infinita capacidad de autoengaño para creerse que ellos y su "churri" son diferentes y que ellos no terminarán en un divorcio infernal como tantos otros.


----------



## roquerol (25 Ene 2022)

Comentario de un familiar abogado (padre de 4 hijos, 3 varones y 1 chica) durante una comilona familiar:
.-como padre quiero que mis hijos se casen, como abogado no.


----------



## XRL (25 Ene 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Putero vete al puticlub a que por 100 euros una rumana con cara de asco extremo por follarse a un viejo feo te chupe tu micropene



 

de putas nos vamos con 17 años por no aguantaros a vosotras

subnormal


----------



## XRL (25 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo de juntarse con una mujer que gane más que tu no funciona... hay muchos casos como el de Miki Nadal, su ex es una de las mujeres más ricas de España, nieta de banqueros, y aún asi el le tiene que pasar una pensión.
> 
> Conozco unos cuantos casos de mujeres con propiedades que reciben una pensión de un exmarido en paro y en casa de sus padres.



que putas de mierda


----------



## Artorias (25 Ene 2022)

Suerte tienen las mujeres que denuncian falsamente y que aprovechan el divoricio para destrozarle la vida al ex de que muchos no apliquen lo de "de perdidos al rio"....

Pero bueno, igual tambien es eso lo que se busca con estas leyes para seguir engordando cifras de "violencia machista".

Porque vamos, yo lo tengo claro, si a mi alguien me arruina la vida, sea hombre, mujer o alienigena y sea por el motivo que sea, me lo llevo por delante...


----------



## Artorias (25 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo segui esos consejos y la chica me vendio una imagen que no era. O al menos se transofrmo con los años. Era una chica religiosa, modosita, con pinta de no haber roto nunca un plato, con familia tradicional, ganas de tener hijos, nunca criticaba a nadie, nunca se enfadaba, buena estabilidad emocional. Pero empezo a juntarse con cierta gente, progres, bolleras, feministas, empezar a ver Netflix, y empezo a subirse al famoso carrusel del que tanto se habla.



Conozco casos como el que cuentas. El entrar en un grupo de gente que suele salir junta un par de progres feminazis, empezar a meter ideas raras en la cabeza y al poco tiempo un par de rupturas e incluso divorcios.

No hace falta ni infedilidades, ni carrusel de pollas, ni nada parecido. Mete en un grupo de gente "normal" un par de feminazis toxicas y tendras lio asegurado y comidas de cabeza al resto de tias con grupitos de whatsapp, quedadas "solo de chicas" y demas. Por suerte yo en aquella epoca no tenia pareja y lo vi todo desde la barrera...

Para mi, aunque parezca algo negativo, una cosa a valorar en una persona, y mas en una mujer que suelen ser bastante influenciables, es que, dicho de forma basta, sea CABEZOTA, es decir, que tenga las ideas claras y que no sea facil hacerla cambiar de opinion salvo con argumentos solidos. Encuentra una mujer asi y que comparta la mayoria de tus ideas y valores y la relacion tendra una gran probabilidad de exito puesto que sera dificil que le coman la cabeza con ideas raras.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Ene 2022)

La unica solucion es hacerse del Opus Dei


----------



## Korgan (25 Ene 2022)

Yo empecé con una chica del trabajo y fue de los peores errorés...

Al principio super bien, muy maja, cariñosa, etc....

A los pocos meses reveló su autentica identidad de puta loca, celos, cambios de humor, hacerse la víctima constatemente para llamar mi atención, etc...

Me dí cuenta de que si la dejaba de manera brusta me la lía parda, me monta un pollo en el trabajo y se hace la víctima de cualquier manera, así que me costó un tiempo, pero conseguí que fuera ella quien me deje a mí.

Aún así la tipa casí me hace la del viogen en uno de sus arrebatos de locura, llegó a decir que la estaba haciendo "acoso mental" y que ella "conoce a una fiscal", esas fueron sus últimas palabras conmigo. Por suerte se olvidó de mí y no volví a saber de ella. 

También la suerte de que fue ella quien se fue la empresa y nos dejamos de ver las caras, si no me hubiera tocado cambiar de trabajo.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (25 Ene 2022)

Lo bueno sería que ningún hombre lo hiciese bajo las reglas de Occidente


----------



## greg_house (25 Ene 2022)

Con esto de las leyes de mierda como las actuales tenemos:
Al final los buenos tíos se acaban alejando , los tíos que son gentuza tienen todo el catálogo de coños disponible .

no es un comentario sobre ética


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando haya sexbots y uteros artificiales en el mercado, la coñocracia se irá a pique


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> El hombre lo tiene muy negro como se enamore de *la chica que no debe*




TDS PTAS


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Mgtow hermanos, desde que buda deja a su mujer y logra la iluminación


----------



## Artorias (25 Ene 2022)

Eso no lo hacen solo los hombres, lo hacen los hombres, las mujeres y los animales.

Son las unicas respuestas posibles a un conflito.

Ser MGTOW es una forma de huir.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo un caso cercano, ella mayor de 52 años y cobrando el subsidio de 460 lereles, él funcionario de sueldo unos 2.500 €, sin hijos, casados legalmente y ahora divorciados: pensión para ella de unos 600€ que paga el hombre evidentemente, venta del pisazo valorado en 300.000 € al 50/50, coche de alta gama que se queda él pero tiene que soltar 15 mil merkels a ella.

Pobre hombre, con la vida de puta madre que podría llevar y ahora vivirá raspado aunque saldrá adelante, y ella sin trabjar ya para el resto de la vida se lleva una buena "comisión de matrimonio" y un sueldo Nescafé sumando un total de 1.100 €.


----------



## auricooro (25 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Yo tengo un caso cercano, ella mayor de 52 años y cobrando el subsidio de 460 lereles, él funcionario de sueldo unos 2.500 €, sin hijos, casados legalmente y ahora divorciados: pensión para ella de unos 600€ que paga el hombre evidentemente, venta del pisazo valorado en 300.000 € al 50/50, coche de alta gama que se queda él pero tiene que soltar 15 mil merkels a ella.
> 
> Pobre hombre, con la vida de puta madre que podría llevar y ahora vivirá raspado aunque saldrá adelante, y ella sin trabjar ya para el resto de la vida se lleva una buena "comisión de matrimonio" y un sueldo Nescafé sumando un total de 1.100 €.



Ayy todo ese dinero invertido en putas, más feliz habría sido


----------



## Artorias (25 Ene 2022)

No creo que eso sea cierto. Pon fuentes.


Lo señalado en negrita es una incoherencia.

MGTOW es una forma de huir. Asumelo.

Y ojo, que no tiene nada de malo el huir en ciertas situaciones en las que no hay otra salida (por ejemplo si te persigue alguien con un cuchillo) y yo respeto que alguien sea MGTOW pero hay que ser realista y decir las cosas como son, ser MGTOW es una forma de huir de las mujeres y de las relaciones con ellas.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> O al PP, que con mayoría absolutísima no ha cambiado nada, ni a nivel autonómio ni nacional.
> 
> Por eso es algo básico que hay que preguntarse antes de tener pena por alguien, igual que cuando hay okupaciones, asaltos de menas, etc. ¿a quién vota esta persona, qué opinión tenía sobre esto antes (e incluso sigue teniendo)?
> 
> Yo tengo clarísimo que la culpa de todo lo malo que pasa en España ahora mismo es de los hombres españoles, echarle la culpa a las mujeres es como echarle la culpa a un niño por haberse manchado después de dejarle solo en una habitación llena de rotuladores.



Las mujeres son mayoría electoral, son ellas las culpables del socialismo y de todas las mierdas. Si dices que las mujeres son como niños, como mínimo deberías estar en contra del voto femenino, para ser coherente con tu planteo


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Si por extranjera te refieres a una inmigrante de país pobre, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.
> 
> Si la cosa se acaba y es española, quizá no acabes malparado del todo. Puede que sí, pero si la tía tiene su trabajo normal y entorno familiar y tal, puede que te libres de lo peor. Pero como acabe con una inmigrante pobre y sin familia aquí, vas a estar jodido pero bien.
> 
> ...



Comentario de charo


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

El dia que vea mujeres muriendo en los trabajos peligrosos para que el hombre se quede en casa a salvo, solo ese día creere que la mujer es capaz de amar al hombre


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Yo tengo un caso cercano, ella mayor de 52 años y cobrando el subsidio de 460 lereles, él funcionario de sueldo unos 2.500 €, sin hijos, casados legalmente y ahora divorciados: pensión para ella de unos 600€ que paga el hombre evidentemente, venta del pisazo valorado en 300.000 € al 50/50, coche de alta gama que se queda él pero tiene que soltar 15 mil merkels a ella.
> 
> Pobre hombre, con la vida de puta madre que podría llevar y ahora vivirá raspado aunque saldrá adelante, y ella sin trabjar ya para el resto de la vida se lleva una buena "comisión de matrimonio" y un sueldo Nescafé sumando un total de 1.100 €.



Sin hijos y un sueldo Nescafé?


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Las mujeres son mayoría electoral, son ellas las culpables del socialismo y de todas las mierdas. Si dices que las mujeres son como niños, como mínimo deberías estar en contra del voto femenino, para ser coherente con tu planteo




Explícame entonces porque las mujeres musulmanas en su mayoría están de acuerdo con la política de "conquistaremos occidente con nuestros vientres"

Si a las mujeres les dicen que tienen que votar blanco, votarán blanco. Cuando se permitió el voto femenino precisamente eran las izmierdas las que no querían dárselo porque las mujeres estaban muy influidas por los curas y la iglesia y su voto era mayoritariamente de derechas.

Las mujeres no son culpables de nada, son como niños pequeños.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Explícame entonces porque las mujeres musulmanas en su mayoría están de acuerdo con la política de "conquistaremos occidente con nuestros vientres"
> 
> Si a las mujeres les dicen que tienen que votar blanco, votarán blanco. Cuando se permitió el voto femenino precisamente eran las izmierdas las que no querían dárselo porque las mujeres estaban muy influidas por los curas y la iglesia y su voto era mayoritariamente de derechas.
> 
> Las mujeres no son culpables de nada, son como niños pequeños.



Si son como niños, supongo que estás de acuerdo en que se les quite su derecho a votar. Responde por sí o por no


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Si son como niños, supongo que estás de acuerdo en que se les quite su derecho a votar. Responde por sí o por no



No. Al contrario que tú, no soy como una mujer. Es decir, no quiero que hombres y mujeres tengan derechos u obligaciones diferentes.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> No. Al contrario que tú, no soy como una mujer. Es decir, no quiero que hombres y mujeres tengan derechos u obligaciones diferentes.



Tú dices que son como niños, los niños no tienen derecho a votar. Si tienen el poder de votar como mínimo deben tener responsabilidad por ese poder. Si tienen responsabilidad por ese poder son culpables de su mal uso.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando vea mujeres muriendo en combate o en trabajos peligrosos con el solo afán de mantener a sus esposos a salvo en sus casas mientras toman el té con los niños, ese día creeré que la mujer puede amar al hombre


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Tú dices que son como niños, los niños no tienen derecho a votar. Si tienen el poder de votar como mínimo deben tener responsabilidad por ese poder. Si tienen responsabilidad por ese poder son culpables de su mal uso.



Y tú lo que quieres por alguna razón, es estropear y hundir un hilo interesante con tus gilipolleces maximalistas y tus filosofías de tercero de egb.

Dinos ¿por qué te molesta tanto este hilo?

Abre un hilo sobre el voto femenino y allí se debatirá y contestará sobre ese tema.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> No. Al contrario que tú, no soy como una mujer. Es decir, no quiero que hombres y mujeres tengan derechos u obligaciones diferentes.



Tener los mismos derechos implica tener las mismas obligaciones y responsabilidades. 
Las mujeres no son seres de luz inocentes, aceptaron el progresismo voluntariamente para sacar beneficio, que asuman también sus consecuencias negativas


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Sin hijos y un sueldo Nescafé?



Si la mujer no ha trabajado nunca y es mayor, cuando llega el divorcio es lo que se suele sentenciar.

Como ya no va a encontrar trabajo, pues el hombre la sigue manteniendo. 

Imagina esto desde el punto de vista femenino cuando es evidente ya que la relación está rota: ella va a seguir viviendo mantenida como hasta ahora pero sin tener que aguantar al maromo.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Tener los mismos derechos implica tener las mismas obligaciones y responsabilidades.
> Las mujeres no son seres de luz inocentes, aceptaron el progresismo voluntariamente para sacar beneficio, que asuman también sus consecuencias negativas



Lo que digo es que las mujeres las asumirán cuando los hombres decidan que las tienen que asumir. Pero ahora mismo, el mero hecho de siquiera plantear eso te lleva a ser criticado principalmente por hombres.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Y tú lo que quieres por alguna razón, es estropear y hundir un hilo interesante con tus gilipolleces maximalistas y tus filosofías de tercero de egb.
> 
> Dinos ¿por qué te molesta tanto este hilo?
> 
> Abre un hilo sobre el voto femenino y allí se debatirá y contestará sobre ese tema.



Eres mujer encubierta, tengo facilidad en detectar. Este hilo tiene todo que ver con el voto femenino. Cuando el hombre tuvo poder siempre lucho por derechos humanos, las mujeres solamente luchan por derechos para ellas, allí tienes toda la evidencia necesaria para comprender que sexo es empático y quiénes narcisistas. Repito una vez más: el día que vea mujeres muriendo en trabajos peligrosos, manteniendo a sus esposos a salvo jugando a tomar el té con los niños, ese día creeré que la mujer puede amar al hombre


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Lo que digo es que las mujeres las asumirán cuando los hombres decidan que las tienen que asumir. Pero ahora mismo, el mero hecho de siquiera plantear eso te lleva a ser criticado principalmente por hombres.



El hombre es minoría electoral, tiene menos poder de decisión que la mujer


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (25 Ene 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Eres mujer encubierta



Y tú, definitivamente, eres tonto.





Antisocialista dijo:


> tengo facilidad en detectar.



Pero tonto de los de reirte de ellos, además.


----------



## Artorias (25 Ene 2022)

Pero eso no es ser MGTOW.


----------



## Antisocialista (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Y tú, definitivamente, eres tonto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como quieras, si quieres perpetuar la narrativa de que el hombre siempre es el culpable allá tú


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ene 2022)

La mujer es un ser esencialmente malévolo manipulador y egoísta hasta la médula.
Ve al hombre como una simple máquina de trabajo y proveedor de bienes y dinero para ella y su prole.
No son capaces de sentir ni la más mínima empatía y ya no digamos amor hacia un varón.
Nos han engañado durante siglos haciéndonos creer que se enamoran de nosotros.
No las creáis ni por un minuto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando la mujer piensa solo piensa en mal y cómo es débil de cuerpo y espíritu más propensa será a usar las artes de la hechicería, Ya que toda hechicería proviene de la lujuria carnal que en la mujer es insaciable.

Maleus malleficarum.
El martillo de las brujas, escrito por dos inquisidores alemanes.
Estos curitas si que sabían.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Ene 2022)

Estos hilos me despiertan las ganas de ir de putas.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Ene 2022)

Yo a todo hombre del genero masculino le recomiendo que se pase por esta secciion de forocotilleando para que se hagan una idea de lo que piensan las mujeres de los hombres bajo el manto del anonimato, para que les quede claro de una vez lo hijasdeputa, malas y egoistas que son









Salud, Psicología y Sexualidad


Hablemos de nuestra salud, consejos médicos, consultorio sentimental, preocupaciones con los hijos, bienvenido un nuevo bebe a casa, la sexualidad y mucho mas.




www.cotilleando.com





Obviamente los hilos que hablan de tinder, banderas rojas y que tiene que ver con tios

Tambien para abrir los ojos sirve este programa, es bastante explicito de que a las mujeres solo les gusta el interior  de la cartera of course


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Ene 2022)

Ya lo he dicho más de una vez, hay dos tipos de culpables a este problema, los hombres FEMINISTOS TRAIDORES HIJOS DE PUTA que apoyan estas leyes Y LOS AFECTADOS QIE EN VEZ DE LLEVARSE A LOS CULPABLES POR DELANTE SE CALLAN O SUICIDAN.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Si la mujer no ha trabajado nunca y es mayor, cuando llega el divorcio es lo que se suele sentenciar.
> 
> Como ya no va a encontrar trabajo, pues el hombre la sigue manteniendo.
> 
> Imagina esto desde el punto de vista femenino cuando es evidente ya que la relación está rota: ella va a seguir viviendo mantenida como hasta ahora pero sin tener que aguantar al maromo.



Matizar que ella sí tiene una vida laboral "larga", pero llevaba en el momento del divorcio 3-4 años en paro y actualmente cobrando el subsidio.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Ene 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Esta claro que si se tiene la suerte de
> encontrar una mujer con la que casarse una
> buena cosa que debe hacerse es dejar puesta:
> 
> ...



La separación de bienes no vale para nada, la vivienda se queda para ella y los niños ( por ahí arriba dicen que en el 72% de los casos la custodia es para ella pero la realidad rozará el 99%) así que la única solución es no tener hijos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## pandiella (25 Ene 2022)

"...como se enamore de la chica que no debe..". no, no y no. incluso si te enamoras de la "chica que debes". un matrimonio es muy largo, va a haber siempre conflictos. cualquier mujer acabara jugando esa ventaja, si es legal. al ser la ley para solucionar el conflicto injusta acaba generando más conflicto.
"*Hay un auténtico negocio* que se lucra y prospera económicamente con la ley de violencia de género...". mi experiencia en eso es que los principales lucrados son los abogado. tengo un amigo que por tiras y aflojas de que se pase un dia más/menos a la semana el crío lleva gastado alrededor de cien mil euros.. al ser injustas las resoluciones él se cree en el deber moral de apelar. y cuando resulta algo más justo, el abogado de la otra parte la convence de que apele, y están asi siempre. es como un péndulo, que se mueve del extremo justo al extremo legal. ahi esta el problema, que lo justo no coincide con lo legal.
a la mujer se le permite disparar a canyonazos, y si da en el blanco perfecto, y si no, pues que más da. el hombre ha de hilar muy fino


----------



## snoopi (25 Ene 2022)

Esto pasa por cuarentón es. 

Con nada te juntas sales follas y con 25-30 máximo tienes hijos. Al estar todo sin pagar si quiere q, se vaya.. 

Si te pones a follar con 40 y la casa pagada, tienes hijos te robaran todo lo tuyo si te dejas.....


----------



## HaCHa (25 Ene 2022)

Claro que sí. Es por el miedo a *PEDERLO* todo. Como muy bien reza el titular de este glory hole hilo glorioso.


----------



## jesus88 (25 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si uno va a una consultoría para montar una empresa con un socio y le dicen que:
> 
> - Cuando monta una empresa, el socio puede denunciarle cuando quiera, sin pruebas. Que simplemente con la denuncia será apartado de la empresa hasta que llegue el juicio.
> 
> ...



siempre he pensado lo mismo.

con la cosa del AMOR, los hombres perdemos la inteligencia y nos tiramos a la piscina sin agua.

por suerte ya vamos espabilando.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (25 Ene 2022)

Ami darme una caja de cervezas y un paquete de tabaco y que les den porculo a las mujeres  

Edid: está la vida y las leyes como para juntarse con la petarda de turno


----------



## CorruptorMedico (25 Ene 2022)

Casos reales: Las tardes hacía negocios en B. La pirada no pudo acreditarlo y la pensión se fijo por el sueldo. Vive mejor ahora. Moraleja, trabaja en B lo que puedas.
Caso 2. Papi les ofreció un pisito de su propiedad por un alquiler moderado a pagar por el banco. Luego les ayudaba con la comida y otros gastos. Tras el divorcio no pudo seguir pagando el alquiler a su exsuegro. Moraleja: jamas ayudes a un hijo a comprar un piso y si lo tienes cóbrale alquiler por el banco (prueba irrefutable)


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Yo tengo un caso cercano, ella mayor de 52 años y cobrando el subsidio de 460 lereles, él funcionario de sueldo unos 2.500 €, sin hijos, casados legalmente y ahora divorciados: pensión para ella de unos 600€ que paga el hombre evidentemente, venta del pisazo valorado en 300.000 € al 50/50, coche de alta gama que se queda él pero tiene que soltar 15 mil merkels a ella.
> 
> Pobre hombre, con la vida de puta madre que podría llevar y ahora vivirá raspado aunque saldrá adelante, y ella sin trabjar ya para el resto de la vida se lleva una buena "comisión de matrimonio" y un sueldo Nescafé sumando un total de 1.100 €.



Si no hay hijos ¿Por qué tiene que pagarle?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Ene 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Unos consejos:
> 
> - Evitar chicas que ganen menos que tú. Al menos funcionarias
> - Evitar progres SIEMPRE. Aquí entran las peperras también
> ...



una tia asi es imposible en España. Al menos que tenga la dentadura completa y todavia menstrue.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Si no hay hijos ¿Por qué tiene que pagarle?



Ya te lo han dicho, se considera "persona dependiente" al no tener trabajo y vivir del sueldo del marido.... Yo no hago las leyes


----------



## Artorias (26 Ene 2022)

Pues haber si te aclaras porque en tu primer mensaje decias que la solucion era ser MGTOW...

Menudo cacao mental tienes...


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho, se considera "persona dependiente" al no tener trabajo y vivir del sueldo del marido.... Yo no hago las leyes



No le quito la razón pero es una gran injusticia. ¿Se puede dar el caso al revés? Uno que se casa con una millonaria y una vez divorciados pensión de 2500 euretes al mes?


----------



## poppom (26 Ene 2022)

Pues todavía quedan idiotas que juegan a la ruleta rusa con 5 balas
Preñar a una española es sinónimo de muerte en vida. Dejas de depender de tí mismo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No le quito la razón pero es una gran injusticia. ¿Se puede dar el caso al revés? Uno que se casa con una millonaria y una vez divorciados pensión de 2500 euretes al mes?



Sí, seguro... O eso creo.


----------



## paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos (26 Ene 2022)

No me caso con una hezpañorda paticorta, bigotuda, promiscua y carruselera de pollas NI AUNQUE ME PAGUEN, y menos todavía en esta dictadura femibolchevique ginocentrista.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Pues todavía quedan idiotas que juegan a la ruleta rusa con 5 balas
> Preñar a una española es sinónimo de muerte en vida. Dejas de depender de tí mismo.



¿ y a quién según tú hay que preñar? cuéntanos.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Pues todavía quedan idiotas que juegan a la ruleta rusa con 5 balas
> Preñar a una española es sinónimo de muerte en vida. Dejas de depender de tí mismo.


----------



## rosso0611 (26 Ene 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ y a quién según tú hay que preñar? cuéntanos.



Pues dadas las circunstancias sociales y legales campantes en este pais, lo mas sensato es no preñar a ninguna empoderada o marcarte un CR7 con un vientre de alquiler....


----------

